# DDMWorks 3/16" Spacers



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ever since I've gotten my m537s I've always been annoyed since I've been just shy of flush, and I wanted the flush look. So, last week I called DDMWorks up due to an order problem, and was able to get a set ordered and shipped to my house. Yesterday was the moment of truth and after the install all I can say is that I am beyond happy with these spacers, and more importantly, I'm finally flush. Might even have a hair of poke. Now please don't be harsh on the crappy quality of the pictures, it was on my phone and it sucks.

During Install:









From the Rear:









From the Front:









Front Wheel:









Rear Wheel:









And Finally, Some Random Others [Downtown San Jose in the Background]:

















The DDMWorks Spacers were $25.00 per spacer, $100 for the full set + shipping on top. Each spacer is cut out by water jet from aluminum, and for an additional $10 per spacer you can get it powder coated either red or black.

All I need next are springs or coilovers and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


You didn't happen to ask about adapters did you?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! I put a black set on my car.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> You didn't happen to ask about adapters did you?


Nope, if you want adapters go Eibach, they have a much better knowledge of making adapters and they have expertise because you have to think about getting the adapter on and secured, where as a spacer is just holes in a circular disc of metal.

Also I have no need for adapters, because I want a rim thats wider than 8" and actually has some concave to it. Since even a thin adapter is going to be so thick you're going to have to character to your rim aside from the spokes.

Silly.



blk88verde said:


> Nice! I put a black set on my car.


No s**t lol, I thought I was the first Cruze haha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice I love the look..makes me want to do that to mine now also lol


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Is this bad on wheel bearings???... I used to have them on my Subaru and things weren't looking good... so no good on AWD... How on FWD?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

passionincar said:


> Is this bad on wheel bearings???... I used to have them on my Subaru and things weren't looking good... so no good on AWD... How on FWD?


It has to do with the size of the spacer you put on, as well as the wheel and offset. I will see how mine hold up over time, but so far I have yet to come across a problem after a mountain drive.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> No s**t lol, I thought I was the first Cruze haha.


 - I picked them up a while ago, but just installed them on Labor Day


> .Is this bad on wheel bearings???... I used to have them on my Subaru and things weren't looking good... so no good on AWD... How on FWD?


 - So far probably have put 750 miles on the car with the spacers installed, mostly highway and no problems. Look at it this way - you are only adding 3/16 inch per wheel in track width, should not be too much stress added on the wheel bearings. I am using my stock ECO wheels and tires.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> - I picked them up a while ago, but just installed them on Labor Day - So far probably have put 750 miles on the car with the spacers installed, mostly highway and no problems. Look at it this way - you are only adding 3/16 inch per wheel in track width, should not be too much stress added on the wheel bearings. I am using my stock ECO wheels and tires.


Sure... i will look for updates on long run... i started having problems 4000-5000 miles after the install... and mine was 3/4 inch so that could be it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

passionincar said:


> Sure... i will look for updates on long run... i started having problems 4000-5000 miles after the install... and mine was 3/4 inch so that could be it.


Yeah those are some massive spacers, 4 times larger than the DDMWorks set.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Sure... i will look for updates on long run... i started having problems 4000-5000 miles after the install... and mine was 3/4 inch so that could be it.


 I would expect you needed longer studs, that is a lot of offset.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

I had the set with extra studs on the spacers... Anything above 1/2 inch needed long studs but this was another option.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dspeir (Sep 23, 2013)

What is the size of the wheel you have on? I have a set of 18x8.5 +35 in mind just trying to feel out what size spacer I should run.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You must have been really close to being flush and were just being anal .

Usually a 5mm spacer doesn't do much in the visual department.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

dspeir said:


> What is the size of the wheel you have on? I have a set of 18x8.5 +35 in mind just trying to feel out what size spacer I should run.


18x8.5 +40, so I would recommend a ~10mm spacer for you to get my level of flush, which actually has a hair of poke.



evo77 said:


> You must have been really close to being flush and were just being anal .
> 
> Usually a 5mm spacer doesn't do much in the visual department.


You could say that... but the added width to the stance makes stock ride height look slightly lowered now.


----------



## TurboRS (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you need longer studs with the 3/16" spacers?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Do you need longer studs with the 3/16" spacers?


 No.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

sorry to bring this back to life, but how is everything handling with the spacers? I really just want to do this to the back only. 

Thanks.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I was thinking about getting spacers for my stock 17s


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems since the ddm 3/16 spacers? This thread is now old enough to ask if anyone has had any issues

Thanks


----------

